# Crystal Red Cherry Shrimp?



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys and gals,
Have a look at this photos and tell me what you think?









Is is a very bad grade CRS? or a cherry shrimp will a transparent band in the middle?

I can't seem to decide. I found this little girl jumping for her life because she was almost dinner for my clown loaches. Normally, I'd leave her as dinner but it strikes me as odd because I know that it's been almost a year since I dump any CRS into my community tank. They don't live very well in a tank where there is 8 clown loaches.
Anyway, I think I finally found a CRS (Crystal Red Shrimp)/RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp) cross. I know, I know, they said they don't cross over the net, but that's only true until some one have proof that they do cross. Anyway, I've long suspected that some of my CRS culls cross over with my RCS culls in my zebra pleco tanks. All of these shrimps are just fish food as I took great pain in separating these from my breeder shrimps (which I don't have any more as most of my shrimp tanks where infested with amphipods which either out compete the shrimps or they eat most of the shrimpletes). Any way, over the years, I've seen various funny looking cherry/crystal cull shrimps. Like a completely yellowish transparent shrimps with small white band. That one, I've spend 1 month trying to catch is but it's pretty impossible to net this little shrimp in a 4 feet by 3 feet deep tank. I think eventually, that one became clown loach food.
Anyway, this one is rather has a more vissible CRS/RCS cross look a like. So I can't seem to decide. Oh, and she was smart enough to jumped into the net rather than jump for the drift wood.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think this is just a RCS with poor red coloring, as it completely lacks a differentiated zone of white color in any other place besides the back where the color is splotchy.
I have myself seen a few shrimp in my tanks that have odd colouring (yellowish/orangish splotches), but I suspect that is due in part to inbreeding rather than crosses.
I have also seen on some other boards mentions of RCS with blue/red bodies. Probably also a recessive mutation. 
I don't think you have crosses here, but just a mutation leading to less red coloration. Who knows, maybe you'll be able to line breed a "Canadian Flag" Neocardinia denticulata sinensis "Canadiana"


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Zebrapl3co,

From the picture, I am almost 100% sure it's a cherry. I dont see any resemblance to CRS. But correct me if I am wrong. Now you can just feed it to clown loaches J/K.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

That is definately a Red Cherry Shrimp, and probably a male.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I think this is just a RCS with poor red coloring, as it completely lacks a differentiated zone of white color in any other place besides the back where the color is splotchy.
> I have myself seen a few shrimp in my tanks that have odd colouring (yellowish/orangish splotches), but I suspect that is due in part to inbreeding rather than crosses.
> I have also seen on some other boards mentions of RCS with blue/red bodies. Probably also a recessive mutation.
> I don't think you have crosses here, but just a mutation leading to less red coloration. Who knows, maybe you'll be able to line breed a "Canadian Flag" Neocardinia denticulata sinensis "Canadiana"


I vote we make an all canadian breed! I vote breed her to get a white stripe. ANd see if we can get a canadian flag shrimp....with a red dot on her back. I am serious. that would be a money maker$$. The americans would have a tough time doing a stars and stripes one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> The americans would have a tough time doing a stars and stripes one.


They're well on their way! This is from another forum:








The thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/55219-weird-looking-rcs-color.html

Blue abdomens on Red carapaces/tails. Neato.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like a cross between snowball and red cherry.



ameekplec. said:


> They're well on their way! This is from another forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> That is definately a Red Cherry Shrimp, and probably a male.


I'd say it is more likely a female, due to the brightness and intensity of the red.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's also saddled.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got this wild idea that I might consider trying to breed that if I can get hold of that type of "flaw" SOmehow enhance it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I guess mine is not as divided as the other one from the plantedtank.
But I do notice that he also mixed his with crystals as well.

And yes, it's saddles is very well developed. She can have babies any day now. The thing is, I don't have any shrimp mate for her. Plus, even if I do, which one do I provide for her? A male CRS or a male RCS? LOL. This is definately confusing.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, I guess mine is not as divided as the other one from the plantedtank.
> But I do notice that he also mixed his with crystals as well.
> 
> And yes, it's saddles is very well developed. She can have babies any day now. The thing is, I don't have any shrimp mate for her. Plus, even if I do, which one do I provide for her? A male CRS or a male RCS? LOL. This is definately confusing.


Provide her with a male Cherry. See if she will produce more misfits.


----------

